# Please identify my horses color :)



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

He is a gorgeous brown  Brown is his actual colour - I am not sure if the forum will let you set it as the colour though  Otherwise, seal bay is close enough, and most people will think of that colour when you say it


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Pretty brown horse! That's what many people would think of when they hear "seal bay" though.

But I have to ask... a 17.3hh TB at 2 years?? :?


----------



## geocy (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry DuckDodgers my bad.

I made a mistake in my conversion from meters to hh.

He is now 2.9 years old. His height is 1.72 m
That will make it 16.9hh?

He is still growing, and hopefully gain weight after all the trouble this poor thing went though 

Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

geocy said:


> Sorry DuckDodgers my bad.
> 
> I made a mistake in my conversion from meters to hh.
> 
> ...


There is not such measurement as 16.9.

Horses are measured in increments of 4"....every four inches equals one hand.....so your horse can be 16.3 but if you add and inch the height becomes 17 hands.

17 hands is a big horse.

Super Nova.

PS......Not sure if you are aware or not but your horse is some what under weight even for a youngster.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

How is he a brown? I thought bays had the classic black pts. He looks like a bay to me, very similar to my neighbors bay arabian.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

1.72 would be roughly 68 inches or 17 hands. That would be 8 inches taller than the average for that breed at that age. A person that is 5'8" would have the top of their head at the same height as the withers. He is a beautiful color and yes, looks under weight. He should fill out nicely and will be beautiful when done growing.


----------



## geocy (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes you are correct. He is taller than most.of.tye other.horses at the farm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geocy (Nov 17, 2013)

As i mentioned in a another post, he was resqued from the racetrack after been malnutritioned for 6 months due to bad performance. He is now 2 months with us. He is doing good so far
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

KylieHuitema said:


> How is he a brown? I thought bays had the classic black pts. He looks like a bay to me, very similar to my neighbors bay arabian.


Bay and brown are both forms of agouti. Agouti restricts black to the points, but each do so in different ways. Brown lightens around the muzzle, eyes, behind the elbows, in front of the stifle. 

Being as both colors are restricting black, both can have black points. It is not a bay only thing.


----------

